# Option to turn off Capture Cursor when recording a window



## shanianickel (Mar 26, 2020)

Hey there!

I just started using OBS to record online classes and I love it!

I wanted to suggest including an option to turn off Capture Cursor when recording from a Window Source. I notice that's an option in Display Capture, not sure if I'm missing something.

I only really want to record the online class window since sometimes I'm doing something else in the background, and the mouse movements that end up recorded are kind of distracting.

Cheers!


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 26, 2020)

I assume you're trying to capture a hardware accelerated web browser, then?

OBS Studio v25 introduced a new way to capture windows in Windows 10 using a new API provided by Microsoft called Windows Graphics Capture (WGC). The advantage to this method is that it makes it easy to capture hardware accelerated apps like browsers, as well as UWP apps, without any special configuration. However, the downsides are that 1) it adds a yellow border around the window that is being captured (the border itself is not captured), and 2) it cannot disable the capture of a mouse cursor. You can switch to the older window capture method (BitBlt) in the properties of the window capture source, which does support disabling cursor capture, but you may not be able to capture a hardware accelerated browser without disabling hardware acceleration in the browser.

Unfortunately we're at the mercy of Microsoft when it comes to the new WGC capture method, so they will have to provide a way for us not to capture a cursor before we can add that option. As soon as the option becomes available, we will add support for it.


----------



## shanianickel (Mar 27, 2020)

Wow thank you for the quick and thorough response!
Not quite in-browser, I'm capturing a program called Microsoft Teams.

I wanted to test BitBlt, but not sure how to turn off hardware acceleration, and even if I did manage to do it I'm pretty sure I'd lose some important functionality. I think I'm just gonna have to deal with my cursor being recorded... either that or somehow make space for another monitor. 

Thanks again!


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 27, 2020)

Microsoft Teams is an Electron app, so it falls under the same set of restrictions as hardware-accelerated browsers. OBS has the same issue capturing programs like Discord. I don't think there is an easy way to disable hardware acceleration for it.


----------



## Nicolas28479 (Jun 18, 2020)

Hola *shanianickel!*
Yo lo pude hacer y te digo como. 
Tenes que clickear en la imagen de perfil, luego "Configuracion", luego "General" y luego tildar la opcion "Deshabilitar la aceleración de hardware de GPU". Para que surja efecto el cambio, tenes que reiniciar Microsoft Teams. Yo no sabia como reiniciarlo y para hacerlo lo que hice fue cambiar el idioma ya que al cambiarlo y poner en la opcion "Guardar y reiniciar" que se despliega luego de elegir el nuevo idioma se reinicia solo Microsoft Teams. Es decir, use el cambio de idioma solo para poder reiniciar Teams. Luego del reinicio, pude grabar con OBS desde el modo BitBnt y sin el cursor del mouse.


----------



## FIZO (Jun 30, 2020)

I've searched a lot and only these solution worked, hope it helps:





						Hide cursor with Windows Graphics Capture method
					

I compiled libraries from official github to allow hiding the cursor using the Windows Graphics Capture method.  You need to replace libobs-winrt.dll in bin folder. Do NOT forget to create a backup of libobs-winrt.dll. (For x64 is C:\Program Files\obs-studio\bin\64bit) 32 bits...




					obsproject.com


----------

